
Ask HN: Tools/infrastructure for running tests on multiple hosts simultaneously? - tinktank
My workflow has me running tests, in an interactive and iterative way on up to 250 hosts at a time, with machines divided into one of a set of up to 6 roles (some may have multiple roles).  I currently use GNU Parallel or Python Fabric depending on what I need to do but this requires writing a bunch of custom code for every set of tests I run.  Is there anything else out there that could reduce the overhead of my approach?
======
dgarud
I have some background in automation, python, and shell scripting - but I cant
tell your exact pain points (other than you want to reduce some work). Maybe
you can use some python (or some other language) scripting for generating your
scripts , but having detailed knowledge of your scenario would be helpful to
answer this.

